# Thank You!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just a quick post to say thank you to Llyod at Coversure for sorting out my detailing insurance :thumb::thumb:

Very helpful, pleasure to deal with and everything sorted out perfectly! Highly recommended, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Dave :thumb:

Glad we could sort it all out for you.


----------

